# Java for firefox 3.6



## everypot (Jan 22, 2010)

I find that Java plugin doesn't work on firefox 3.6 rc. It requires a new java.
I'm wondering if the java jdk/jre port be updated soon...

http://java.com/en/download/faq/firefox_newplugin.xml


> Starting with Firefox 3.6, Java-based applications will NOT work unless you are running Java version 6 Update 10 or newer


----------



## mgp (Jan 25, 2010)

you could try with *java/openjdk6*


----------



## sremick (Jan 26, 2010)

mgp said:
			
		

> you could try with *java/openjdk6*



Is there a FAQ/walkthrough somewhere for getting openjdk to work? I've got Flash 10 working in Firefox 3.5 but haven't managed to get Java working yet.


----------



## mgp (Jan 26, 2010)

What's the problem with openjdk? It should work. Do you have problems compiling the port?


----------



## sremick (Jan 27, 2010)

mgp said:
			
		

> What's the problem with openjdk? It should work. Do you have problems compiling the port?


No problems compiling, but the plugin doesn't appear in aboutlugins in Firefox.

FreeBSD 8-RELEASE
openjdk6-b17_1 
firefox-3.5.7,1


----------



## everypot (Jan 27, 2010)

sremick said:
			
		

> No problems compiling, but the plugin doesn't appear in aboutlugins in Firefox.
> 
> FreeBSD 8-RELEASE
> openjdk6-b17_1
> firefox-3.5.7,1



Because openjava is not a plugin; it does not work with firefox ( at least not now).


----------



## sremick (Jan 29, 2010)

everypot said:
			
		

> Because openjava is not a plugin; it does not work with firefox ( at least not now).



Well this is a serious problem, as the Diablo builds only go up to update 7, and Firefox 3.6 requires update 10.


----------



## francisloco (Mar 15, 2010)

still no solution for this? 

im in firefox 3.5, when tryed 3.6 this get lot % cpu usage.


----------



## Shura (Aug 30, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## adamk (Aug 30, 2010)

Unfortunately, the situation is the same.  If I have to use java in my browser, I use seamonkey.  A crappy situation, all around.

Adam


----------



## Shura (Aug 30, 2010)

sad


----------



## aragon (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone know if the oracle deal is slowing this down?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 13, 2010)

I've installed *openjdk6-b20_1*, how can I make it work with FF 3.6
With Opera?


----------



## adamk (Sep 13, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> I've installed *openjdk6-b20_1*, how can I make it work with FF 3.6



You can't, since openjdk doesn't have a plugin.



> With Opera?



I think you can point opera to the java executable somewhere in it's preferences, but I don't remember exactly.

Adam


----------



## Seeker (Sep 13, 2010)

I see, so to cut it short, one needs to use FF 3.5 with java or simply wait with FF 3.6 for new java to be released for BSD
.


----------



## adamk (Sep 13, 2010)

If you want to use Firefox with the java plugin then yes, those are your options.

Adam


----------



## zspider (Sep 13, 2010)

sremick said:
			
		

> Well this is a serious problem, as the Diablo builds only go up to update 7, and Firefox 3.6 requires update 10.




Ive been wondering about that for a while, why they have yet to release anything for the new FreeBSD versions. It was like that months ago and it has not changed.:\


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 21, 2010)

I've seen tests of people trying to get an openjdk based plugin working but can't recall where.  One might contact one of them and see what help is needed.


----------



## tty3 (Sep 21, 2010)

What is the handbook? Do you know read?

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html



> Note: In this section and in the next one, we assume you have already installed Firefox.
> 
> Currently, the Javaâ„¢ plugin does not work with Firefox 3.6.



Try install www/firefox35


----------



## francisloco (Mar 5, 2011)

One day.. this problem will get solution?


----------



## Shura (Mar 5, 2011)

Probably yes, firefox 3.6 support will appear immediately after firefox 4 release


----------



## phoenix (Mar 5, 2011)

java/openjdk6 works perfectly well with Firefox 3.6 and above.  Search the forums for more information.


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's the link: Java for Firefox 3.6.


----------



## francisloco (Mar 6, 2011)

phoenix said:
			
		

> java/openjdk6 works perfectly well with Firefox 3.6 and above.  Search the forums for more information.



you are right, very thanks.


----------

